# Salt Crusted Potatoes



## chilerelleno (Sep 8, 2019)

*Salt Crusted Potatoes

Method #1, Heavy Salt Crust*
2.5lbs New Potatoes
1/4C Sea salt
Several sprigs of fresh Rosemary and/or Thyme

In a large, deep skillet place potatoes in a single layer and just barely cover with water.
Add the salt and herbs, bring to a fast boil and continue till all the water is completely evaporated.
This method will leave the potatoes covered in a fairly heavy crust of salt.
Remember to tell your diners that it is okay to rub the salt off to their liking.





















*Method #2, Light Salt Crust*
2.5lbs New Potatoes
1/4C Sea salt
Several sprigs of fresh Rosemary and/or Thyme

In a large, deep skillet or stockpot place potatoes in a single layer and just barely cover with water.
Add the salt and herbs, bring to a fast boil for 15-20 minutes, or until the potatoes are tender.
Drain potatoes in a large colander, do NOT rinse,  allow to dry.
This method will leave a very light film of salt.







Served with butter and crushed red pepper.







These also make incredible fried taters.
Just cut in half and fry in butter till nicely browned.


----------



## ofelles (Sep 8, 2019)

Damn it, another "Got to try this!"  Thanks


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 8, 2019)

Wow, sounds great and simple.


----------



## greatfx1959 (Sep 8, 2019)

damn it john, ur gonna be the death of me with ur ideas............lol


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 8, 2019)

ofelles said:


> Damn it, another "Got to try this!"  Thanks


Do try them.


Winterrider said:


> Wow, sounds great and simple.


They're pretty good.


greatfx1959 said:


> damn it john, ur gonna be the death of me with ur ideas............lol


Not my recipe, but thanks and you're welcome.


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 8, 2019)

Wow! I wouldn't rub the salt off! I am sure I would like it like that... Especially after you "cut in half and fry in butter till nicely browned" !!! BIG LIKE!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 8, 2019)

Neat idea especially when you like salt as I do.

Warren


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 8, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> Wow! I wouldn't rub the salt off! I am sure I would like it like that... Especially after you "cut in half and fry in butter till nicely browned" !!! BIG LIKE!


Well the good news is that it's hard to rub it all off, you can go from SALTY to salty.
I ate fried taters twice today... I know I gained at least a pound.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 8, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Neat idea especially when you like salt as I do.
> 
> Warren


Me too Warren, salty is good.
Did you check out the ribs yet?


----------



## Jabiru (Sep 9, 2019)

Sensational, thanks for sharing. 

I am doing this one for sure, they look great. Now I need to get a big skillet like yours. 

Any particular potato best for this?


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 9, 2019)

These make a great side for summertime eating. I can't really do the salt anymore but I do make an exception a couple times of year for these.
Here's a little write up of a local company that is kind of famous around these part for there salt potatoes;
http://syracusesaltco.com/blog/2016/5/12/salt-potatoes


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 9, 2019)

I've heard of these before, but never actually seen them done.  Now I'm going to have to try them, i love salty potatoes!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 9, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> Sensational, thanks for sharing.
> 
> I am doing this one for sure, they look great. Now I need to get a big skillet like yours.
> 
> Any particular potato best for this?


A waxy variety like a yellow is best for holding shape if you plan to fry them afterwards.
But since they're not peeled I've never had an issue with a starchy variety cooking them in this manner.

That is one of my new Calphalon Premier skillets.
It's their 13" wide, Deep, Skillet with Cover.
It's HUGE!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 9, 2019)

danmcg said:


> These make a great side for summertime eating. I can't really do the salt anymore but I do make an exception a couple times of year for these.
> Here's a little write up of a local company that is kind of famous around these part for there salt potatoes;
> http://syracusesaltco.com/blog/2016/5/12/salt-potatoes


Thanks Dan, 
I'll try their recipe, it seems much easier.
The recipes I've seen, and the one I use uses less salt and calls for boiling all the water away.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 9, 2019)

PoukieBear said:


> I've heard of these before, but never actually seen them done.  Now I'm going to have to try them, i love salty potatoes!


They are good stuff pookie, try them you like them.


----------



## knifebld (Sep 9, 2019)

Taking note of this one! Thanks!


----------



## Norwester55 (Sep 10, 2019)

I cook these in the Instant Pot occasionally. The biggest problem with them is that I can't quit eating them! 
https://thisoldgal.com/instant-pot-salt-potatoes/


----------



## Khaymanbb (Sep 15, 2019)

Have baby's and a roast on the smoker, had to stop and come search for these.  I've been wanting to try them as soon as I saw your post, so I'm doing them now!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 15, 2019)

Sounds like plan, I've some going for dinner.


----------



## xray (Sep 15, 2019)

I want those fried taters!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 15, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Me too Warren, salty is good.
> Did you check out the ribs yet?




I know I'd love these, but I can't do it.
My BP last night was higher than ever---Up to 188/108.
I had to jack up my Labetolol dosage.
Back down to my Normal High, instead of Super-High.
Used to eat all the Fat & Salt I wanted until that Dreaded "Nov 8, 2012".

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 15, 2019)

Bearcarver

Dammit John,
don't stroke out on us.


----------



## b-one (Sep 15, 2019)

I need to try these!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 15, 2019)

danmcg said:


> These make a great side for summertime eating. I can't really do the salt anymore but I do make an exception a couple times of year for these.
> Here's a little write up of a local company that is kind of famous around these part for there salt potatoes;
> http://syracusesaltco.com/blog/2016/5/12/salt-potatoes


I tried this recipe tonight and liked it.
But I wanted more salt as it leaves a very light film of salt.
Regardless, it was good with melted butter and red pepper.


----------



## Jabiru (Nov 8, 2019)

I did his 

 chilerelleno
 , used the light salted method then let them cool and put on smoker @ 375f To crisp the skin. They come out great.

could taste the salt, I love salt and these had plenty.

thanks for the method.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 8, 2019)

I like the added Herbs.  They sell a Kit here. Small Potatoes with a 2 cup bag of Salt in the bag. A NY thing that made it farther South. They are really good but I want to try the Pan Method...JJ


----------



## Norwester55 (Nov 8, 2019)

I've made these in the Instant Pot before but they don't come out as salty as I'd like. The pan method sounds better.


----------

